# Can you help me diagnose the sound coming from my 06



## rjbates (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife and I bought an 05 SE about 18months ago. No issues up until about three months ago when I started noticing a humming sound coming from outside of the car when driving. It sounds like a loud truck tire humming when moving. It is most prominent when going aroung 60 mph. We have had the tires rotated several times since we bought the car, I don't feel like the tires are responsible for the noise. However I know very little about these vehicles and I am getting worried, we are almost to the 60K warranty mark. 

Is there a baring that could be going out, could a belt have busted in one of the tires (prematurly, since the tread is only about have warn)...any help would be great

I want to have an idea before I take it in to the dealer to have it looked at so they don't blow me some crap story and my warranty expires as a result of there hoop jumping!

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Wheel bearings.


----------

